# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] Inserer une image  partir d'un fichier

## Gandalf24

Hug a tous 
Encore un pb sur crystal que je n'arrive pas  rsoudre :
Dans mon dtail, j'ai (ventuellement) un chemin d'un fichier image. 
=> Comment inserer une image ds un detail  partir d'un nom de fichier ??

Merci d'avance

----------


## franck.cvitrans

Bonjour  vous.

Moi aussi je suis confront au mme problme.Je sais quelle image  insrer dans mon document.
J'ai le nom de l'image dans ma base de donnes et je voudrais l'insrer dynamiquement...

Merci pour toute aide

----------


## sur_uix

Sur ce cou il vas faloir coder (EN VB ou Delphi).
Moi j'ai fais cela en Delphi, avec redimmensionement de l'image en fonction du rapport H/l, lissage, etc... Au final ,'est trs beau et les utilisateur aime bien ce genre de petiti plus.

Alors voil.

Prendre un oignon.....   ::arrow::  


Non bon je vous donne la solution officelle de Crystal


```

```

Si cela ne vous suffit pas je peux vous en dire plus.
 ::wink::

----------


## franck.cvitrans

bonjour,

Je voudrai connaitre la manire d'utiliser ce code.

Dveloppeur C++ Builder j'ai essayer de l'exploiter avec le composant ActiveX ou le composant VCL de crystal report.Mais je n'arrive pas  utiliser ce code.

O doit on utiliser ce code? dans les fomules ?....

Merci pour vos rponses

----------


## sur_uix

Ce code est valable en VB avec le composant ActiveX (craxdrt.dll)

Il faut le transposser en C++ Builder.

Mais en aucun cas ce code est ne doit tre dans le rapport.

----------


## Gandalf24

En tt cas merci pour les infos
Salutations 
A +

----------


## yoloosis

Je suis nophyte dans le monde de la prog windows...
La question est peut-tre bte, mais peut-on utiliser ce code sans C++-Builder ? Je n'ai que CR7 + Office (dans lequel je trouve un Visual Basic Editor). Je peux utiliser ceci ?
Merci !
yoloosis

----------


## sur_uix

Je ne suis pas expert VB dans Office mais je ne pense pas. Il te faut un vrai environnement de dveloppement pour utiliser ce code.

----------

